# Hamura Ootsutsuki



## CuteJuubi (Jun 4, 2014)

Finally a name for Hagoromo's bro


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 4, 2014)

*Hamura*

Looks like we finally have a name for Hagoromo's wife. Or is it his bro?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 4, 2014)

Name meaning? :3


----------



## Revolution (Jun 4, 2014)

Backstory will come perhaps the chapter after next.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 4, 2014)

Probably his brother.


----------



## Venom (Jun 4, 2014)

Brother I guess.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 4, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> Name meaning? :3



A city in Tokyo Metropolis


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 4, 2014)

now what the hell does it mean? It sounds kinda lame but it must be from legend or mythology.


----------



## conradoserpa (Jun 4, 2014)

*Hamura: finally, Rikudou's brother name!*

It took a long time, but we finally know his name, lol!


----------



## Frostman (Jun 4, 2014)

It hasn't been that long. We only found out he existed a few chapters ago.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 4, 2014)

He'll be explained in the future, surely. He might even return. 

Loved it.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 4, 2014)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> now what the hell does it mean? It sounds kinda lame but it must be from legend or mythology.



Wait a minute, Hamura Saimin is famous for ramen


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 4, 2014)

Inb4 ramen guy jokes


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 4, 2014)

OMG Hamura Saimin Ramen


----------



## Frosch (Jun 4, 2014)

Hamura's children were probably the first Hyuuga


----------



## Krippy (Jun 4, 2014)

Stahp with the ramen


----------



## Weapon (Jun 4, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> He'll be explained in the future, surely. He might even return.
> 
> Loved it.



Word for word.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jun 4, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> OMG Hamura Saimin Ramen



Now I'm hungry. Thanks...


----------



## Yuna (Jun 4, 2014)

So... can we expect  to be revealed to be a direct descendant of Kaguya?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 4, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Wait a minute, Hamura Saimin is famous for ramen



...I'll lol if that Kishi's actual inspiration.


----------



## Thor (Jun 4, 2014)

Hyuga and Uzumaki ancestor


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 4, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Wait a minute, Hamura Saimin is famous for ramen


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 4, 2014)

Alexdhamp said:


> Now I'm hungry. Thanks...



Order your ramen now at Hamura


----------



## Lady Hinata (Jun 4, 2014)

Ah finally! Can't wait to see backstory on him. ^-^


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 4, 2014)

Good to find out about it.

Now to see him fully on the front and in colors. Just as with Kaguya, Ashura and Indra.


----------



## CA182 (Jun 4, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Wait a minute, Hamura Saimin is famous for ramen



HE'S THE ANCESTOR OF TEUCHI!?

NOOO...

PLEASE DO IT.


----------



## conradoserpa (Jun 4, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> OMG Hamura Saimin Ramen



FINAL VILLAIN CONFIRMED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NARUTO WILL END UP EATING THE FINAL VILLAIN ZOMG


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 4, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Wait a minute, Hamura Saimin is famous for ramen



The real reason why Naruto is such a valued and welcomed customer?

Hamura saw what he had the potential to become and what Madara was planning.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 4, 2014)

Kuromaku said:


> The real reason why Naruto is such a valued and welcomed customer?
> 
> Hamura saw what he had the potential to become and what Madara was planning.



It's one (if not the most) famous Japanese Ramen shop in Hawaii, founded in 1952 by a Japanese couple post-world war 2, it's a tourist spot very famous for delectable ramen dishes


----------



## TheKeybladeLink (Jun 4, 2014)

Kishi is telling us something.....


Teuchi will return to save us with Ramen and Coca Cola, let the heroes eat some food for the first time in 2 days to prepare for the finale battle.


----------



## dungsi27 (Jun 4, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> OMG Hamura Saimin Ramen



I KNEW IT! The ramen guy it was him all along!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 4, 2014)

Here goes another flashback.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 4, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> I KNEW IT! The ramen guy it was him all along!



Yeah, who would've guessed


----------



## Marsala (Jun 4, 2014)

Maybe he's been reincarnating too, as Tobirama and Itachi. Why should they be left out?


----------



## mayumi (Jun 4, 2014)

Kishi always gets inspiration from his ramen, eh? Ramen guy is teuchi is coming.

Naruto/Menma/Hamura.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jun 4, 2014)

>ramen
>teuchi
>final villain
confirmed.


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2014)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> ...I'll lol if that Kishi's actual inspiration.



this wont be the first time he used food as name for stuff in his manga. i can't remember aside from naruto but he did use a famous fish company as a name or something


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jun 4, 2014)

initpidzero said:


> >ramen
> >teuchi
> >final villain
> confirmed.



Or savior


----------



## Shakar (Jun 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> this wont be the first time he used food as name for stuff in his manga. i can't remember aside from naruto but he did use a famous fish company as a name or something


There you go 



> Anko Mitarashi's name is derived from the sweet red bean paste used in popular dango, while her family name is after the Mitarashi syrup.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 4, 2014)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> ...I'll lol if that Kishi's actual inspiration.



Kishi probably writes his weekly shit during his lunch break at the ramen shop, between two sake's bottles...


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jun 4, 2014)

hopefully his backstory will be worth the inconsequential mention of his name.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 4, 2014)

Im sure he'll make an appearance very soon. Probably another power up.


----------



## TRN (Jun 4, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Maybe he's been reincarnating too, as Tobirama and Itachi. Why should they be left out?



Maybe cause casue his brother wasn't reincarnating too


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jun 4, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Looks like we finally have a name for Hagoromo's wife. Or is it his bro?


I didn't think about it being his wife. 

Maybe. I'd like to see takL's raw translation on it.


----------



## Sieves (Jun 4, 2014)

no longer nameless. but will he be relevant to this fight?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jun 4, 2014)

it was his sibiling, not wife.

Hamura is a small city near Tokyo. It hasn't any ties with japanese folkore but in Hamura there's a famous dam, built by a couple of brothers, Shoemon and Seiemon Tamagawa. Also his river tama is one of famous place where you can see the cherry blossoms along the riverside.


----------



## RaptorRage (Jun 4, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Wait a minute, Hamura Saimin is famous for ramen




Teuchi confirmed for Hyuga ancestry, his eyes are always closed to hide his Byakugan.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm actually betting Sakura might be the descendant of Hamura and Kishi reveal that Inner Sakura is Hamura or Hamura's child.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 4, 2014)

"Finally"? *"Finally"? *Entitled motherfuckers complaining about a gap of weeks and not years.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Jun 4, 2014)

A name 

And this thread doesn't disappoint. 



> imgfit tags are our friend






CuteJuubi said:


> Wait a minute, Hamura Saimin is famous for ramen
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





CuteJuubi said:


> OMG Hamura Saimin Ramen
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





CuteJuubi said:


> It's one (if not the most) famous Japanese Ramen shop in Hawaii, founded in 1952 by a Japanese couple post-world war 2, it's a tourist spot very famous for delectable ramen dishes
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




The perfect ancestor for Naruto 

:rofl

It is indeed a bit 




Yuna said:


> So... can we expect  to be revealed to be a direct descendant of Kaguya?




Same hair colour as Hagoromo? 




CA182 said:


> HE'S THE ANCESTOR OF TEUCHI!?
> 
> NOOO...
> 
> PLEASE DO IT.




Could explain a few things. They were friendly to Naruto because they recognized family by his eating habits. 




mayumi said:


> Kishi always gets inspiration from his ramen, eh? Ramen guy is teuchi is coming.
> 
> Naruto/Menma/Hamura.




Naruto was right. It's food for the gods. 

Anko experienced first hand what happens when you eat something else. 




GoDMasteR said:


> it was his sibiling, not wife.
> 
> Hamura is a small city near Tokyo. It hasn't any ties with japanese folkore but in Hamura there's a famous dam, built by a couple of brothers, Shoemon and Seiemon Tamagawa. Also his river tama is one of famous place where you can see the cherry blossoms along the riverside.




And again a reference to bridges, or rainbows. 




RaptorRage said:


> Teuchi confirmed for Hyuga ancestry, his eyes are always closed to hide his Byakugan.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




You mean Golden Byakugam.


----------



## Sutātekken (Jun 4, 2014)

Whats your Thoughts on this Image?



Full Size: 

You already know the whole story with Hagoromo's Side with the Uchiha, Senju, and Uzumaki. So no reason to explain that, but what about the Hamura's Side? Seeing how neither Indra or Asura had any signs of the Byakugan for me it obviously had to go to Hamura and one of his Decedents became the Hyuuga. Now with Juugo (Yes in the image its Misspelled my bad) Kabuto said his Curse Seal is a Kekkai Genkai giving him a Natural ability to use Sage Mode and Senjutsu which is the other half of the SO6P and Kaguya's Powers apart from the Doujutsu's. Now the most far fetched One there is Kimimaro, and TBH the only reason he is there at the Moment is Because of the Resemblance he has with Kaguya in there Hair Style and Color, the Spots on the head, and that his Clan is the Kaguya Clan Granted this last one is pure speculation, but it may lead somewhere. Your Thoughts?


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jun 4, 2014)

^Why did you use a Hagoromo image for Hamura?


----------



## Sutātekken (Jun 4, 2014)

Alexdhamp said:


> ^Why did you use a Hagoromo image for Hamura?



Simple I didn't think this one (below) was good enough, though I can change it but it'll take a little time



Edit: Fixed it


----------

